# Cutting twill with the Roland GX-24



## Stitcher06 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am considering the Roland GX-24 for cutting twill and vinyl for garment application. I understand it's awesome for the vinyl and printed transfers, but my main concern is cutting twill. Is it worth the expense of a flatbed, or does the Roland do the job. We won't be doing huge volumes either. How often do the blades go dull? What kind of a job does it do on twill? Any comments/suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the Roland GX24 and have done some cool things with it.. and will it cut twill...sure will...here is a link to a youtube site with Josh Ellsworth from imprintables warehouse doing just that...cutting twill

YouTube - Heat Press Tackle Twill Without Stitches


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

My Gx-24 is awesome for twill. 

60 Degree blade, cuts crisp, and clean. 

Wont do TOO fine of a detail, but be honest, Twill doesnt afford you that option!
You have to sew it too!

Hope that helps


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

ffokazak said:


> You have to sew it too!


Actually, Josh shows a method where you don't have to sew the edges of the twill in the video mentioned above.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

when you do twill for letters and numbers, i was wondering do u individually put in a zigzag or satin stitch in, or is there a software out there that can automatically put in the zigzag stitch?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Corel Drawings will do that with the applique function. Other wise, you will need to use your regular digitizing software. Depending on the software, you should be able to save your corel graphic in whatever format it recognizes and import that into your software to place your stitches.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

KenS said:


> Corel Drawings will do that with the applique function. Other wise, you will need to use your regular digitizing software. Depending on the software, you should be able to save your corel graphic in whatever format it recognizes and import that into your software to place your stitches.


thanks ken. since i'm going to purchase some new software pretty soon, i was wondering if auto digitizing can simply put a zigzag stitch around a vector design?


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry for being a bit off topic but where are you purchasing the mentioned twill?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

There are several different places you can order twill from. Stahls, TwillUSA, Imprintables, Dalco and such.

Yes, the auto stitching with Coreldrawings will do the stitch file. As a matter of fact, you can create the file in CorelDraw, send it to the cutter, and then use the stitch function to place a zig zag or satin stitch around the appliqued twill.


----------

